# My son's "funny" dance



## DT4EMS (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is a little video of my son. He is 2. He is showing off how he learned to dance.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1577349266


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 18, 2006)

im not seeing anything but a crying face.....broken link ??


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 19, 2006)

I jsut tried clicking the link above and it worked. I have had that happen to other videos I was trying to watch on Myspace. May just be a glitch.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 19, 2006)

Why does he have a gun?  Should you be teaching him hand to hand defense?


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 19, 2006)

Chimpie said:


> Why does he have a gun?  Should you be teaching him hand to hand defense?




Oh he loves to kick and punch the heavy bag........ he also likes to use the sticks on the heavy bag too. 

The gun thing.......... you can thank his older brothers for that. Everything is lasers (from Buzz Lightyear) punches and kicks fomr Power Rangers and guns from just playing with his brothers.

I just have a blast with him. My oldest is 19 and there are 4 after that. I think since I am older I take more time to have fun with him. I was too into my career and working to enjoy my older ones like I should have when they were babies.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 19, 2006)

He's a cutie pie.  I started laughing when I saw the gun though - if his moves won't kill ya, the lasers will.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 19, 2006)

rescuecpt said:


> He's a cutie pie.  I started laughing when I saw the gun though - if his moves won't kill ya, the lasers will.



Thanks so much. He is really a blessing. 

He will tell you " put your hands up!" and as soon as you do he pulls the trigger..............


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 19, 2006)

He is so sweet... I love it!!!!
Reminds me of my son when he was little... He's now 12 yrs old.  Ohh... the innocent days...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 24, 2006)

What a cutie!! it should also be called the "Binkie" dance!!  That is what my son and daughter called their pacifiers!  Now the fish is called Binkie!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 24, 2006)

DT4EMS said:


> Thanks so much. He is really a blessing.
> 
> He will tell you " put your hands up!" and as soon as you do he pulls the trigger..............


Just like his father!

Great video


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 24, 2006)

Bwahahaha!! Thanks all!

It is really strange............ I now start to see what my parents meant by "treasure them while they are young".

EMS and Law Enforcement kept me away so much when my other kids were growing up. I really take the time to "enjoy" Hunter.

It is nice to be able to be home for Christmas. I worked every Christmas for 15 years.............


----------

